# Introducing The Lady's Alien X



## Kurt D. (Jul 3, 2007)

The ultra-light Rytera Alien X makes a great lady's bow for hunting and target shooting. Now available in Deep Fuchsia.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Kurt D. said:


> The ultra-light Rytera Alien X makes a great lady's bow for hunting and target shooting. Now available in Deep Fuchsia.


Sweet!!! The women will love it!!! :nod:


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

When my wife sees this , she will definately want one.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

I'd hit that....I mean, ya know.....shoot it!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

My daughter will want that one


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

does it stilll have the 27"-30" dl? or is this one made for short dl?


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

Just whatever you do.....

don't have Laura holding that pink bow...in a pink bikini....with the bow setup with a bowfishing setup on it with finally Laura holding a stinky fish in her hand. we'll end up with another 14 page thread about how Martin degrades women,lmao.

if this is a women's bow, will it have a shorter dl?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ursonvs said:


> Just whatever you do.....
> 
> don't have Laura holding that pink bow...in a pink bikini....with the bow setup with a bowfishing setup on it with finally Laura holding a stinky fish in her hand. we'll end up with another 14 page thread about how Martin degrades women,lmao.
> 
> if this is a women's bow, will it have a shorter dl?


for real. some people


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> My daughter will want that one


I already got the "DADDEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE" the minute she saw it!!!


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

ursonvs said:


> Just whatever you do.....
> 
> don't have Laura holding that pink bow...in a pink bikini....with the bow setup with a bowfishing setup on it with finally Laura holding a stinky fish in her hand. we'll end up with another 14 page thread about how Martin degrades women,lmao.
> 
> if this is a women's bow, will it have a shorter dl?


It will come with the hybrix 1.5 which I believe will get you down to 24" dl.


----------



## High_Speed (Oct 9, 2009)

ursonvs said:


> Just whatever you do.....
> 
> don't have Laura holding that pink bow...in a pink bikini....with the bow setup with a bowfishing setup on it with finally Laura holding a stinky fish in her hand. we'll end up with another 14 page thread about how Martin degrades women,lmao.
> 
> if this is a women's bow, will it have a shorter dl?


:set1_rolf2:


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Yep, I think my wife likes it!


----------



## highside74 (Mar 5, 2004)

High_Speed said:


> I'd hit that....I mean, ya know.....shoot it!


:wink:


----------



## brash (Feb 21, 2009)

its about time for my daughter to upgrade. she really likes the nemesis, will there be a ladys version of that also? 
she's going to new philly with me when i look -get- my bow. guys overthere better make sure you have one on hand


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

If nothing else she can shoot my daughters white AX with 1.5's to see if she likes it.:wink:


----------



## philtnhunter (Oct 8, 2009)

does anyone know the specs on this bow the ata , dl, dw


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

The ata should be the same as the regular AX but the cams are a smaller version of the hybrix came and should be 24 - 27" dl.


----------



## Neuralgia (Mar 25, 2008)

any pics?


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

back up:thumbs_up


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Specs?*

Mass weight?

DL?

speed at a ladies weight with a woman arrow at 24/25"?

I shoot 26" but few women do.


Pretty bow.

TRACY


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Very nice. It will be a winner for sure.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

Same mass weight as the AlienX....It is an Alien X with 1.5 hybrix cams. 


The only difference is the color:wink: 


Draw weight 50, 60, 70 lbs Max with 15lb adjustment.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet looking bow! Any chance of lower draw weights for it?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

JWT said:


> Same mass weight as the AlienX....It is an Alien X with 1.5 hybrix cams.
> 
> 
> The only difference is the color:wink:
> ...



Is that the 1.5's in the pic?


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Very cool! Maybe in 5 years I'll snag my wife a used one


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

JWT said:


> The ata should be the same as the regular AX but the cams are a smaller version of the hybrix came and should be 24 - 27" dl.


So are the other colors available in the smaller size? A lot of women don't like pink stuff.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

What are the cable and string lengths? Better stil what are the string and cable lengths for the 1.5's on a FireCat!


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

All colors will be available with the 1.5 cam. The only difference between the two bows is the cams. The 1.5 cams are designed for the shorter draw archer not just women, the Pink or Deep Fuchsia is the Ladies color unless your a guy and like that sort of thing.


----------



## JWT (Jan 3, 2006)

BradMc26 said:


> Is that the 1.5's in the pic?


Unknown...

and the 50# limbs will go down to 35#


----------



## rskibo (Oct 10, 2005)

will it come in 30-40#


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

Looks like the lowest weight offerred will be 35-50. That's cool. I wonder what kind of speed my wife will get with her 27" DL!:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Very cool, the Alien is now made to meet the needs of most of the archers out there....very nice!!


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Great idea Bravo !!!


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

JWT said:


> If nothing else she can shoot my daughters white AX with 1.5's to see if she likes it.:wink:


So your daughters bow has the 1.5's on it?

If so, can you take a pic of them?


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

My two daughters said "Daddy i love it" and "i want one"!!! But they are 7 and 8 yo...maybe too young ^^ lol


----------



## flounder112 (Dec 30, 2008)

very nice looking bow :thumbs_up


----------



## ABTABB (Apr 4, 2007)

It would look even better with matching strings...:wink:


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Wow, thats bright! I think I will stick to the blacked out one I have. :nod: But I am happy to see that Rytera/Martin is trying to get something for everyone! :thumb:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

So how much are these bows?


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

My wife wants one...her birthday is close..hmmm


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'm thinking of a new bow,,,and this just might be it (not in fuschia tho). 25DL 50# DW, sounds (almost) like something for me.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

lastcall21 said:


> i'm thinking of a new bow,,,and this just might be it (not in fuschia tho). 25DL 50# DW, sounds (almost) like something for me.


Yeah, a very sweet shooting bow (have one in camo ordered) but I wouldn't choose fuschia either! ;D Now, the dark metalic purple? THAT I would seriously consider!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I have the Alien Z in black.. its an amazing bow. It's easy to draw, smooth on the release- it just sits there in your hand and doesn't move. Wicked fast, too. I'm still not sure why they have to make it pink to call it a woman's bow, though.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Man that is NICE. :darkbeer:*

I am confident in my manhood by far, I'd shoot it. :wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Just wondering. How do these bows compare to like the passion, monster, and the attack?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kbrando said:


> My wife wants one...her birthday is close..hmmm


Sounds like a perfect match.. :nod: :wink:

Nice job Rytera.. a nice choice for the ladies that want a lil splash of color. :thumb: :cheers:


----------

